# Brackish tank



## Ryan&Trade (Oct 27, 2009)

Well my tank is still pretty new and Im still new as well to the hobby as well. The tank is freshwater as of now but what are good brackish water plants? I know some of the plants I may have to get rid of because they may not survive in salty water like my marimo ball, also will java moss be okay? I have 3 green spotted puffers and Im starting to think keeping plants is way to hard to maintain with them, but I have read some plants fish wont attempt to even eat. I am also in need of a double light fixture, and whats a good basic Co2 system?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Plants that most fish won't bother are Java Ferns and Anubias.

Plants that are reported to do well in brackish water (after slowly acclimating them) are Vallisneria and Java Ferns (that I have heard of).

Not sure where you could find most of these unless you collect them locally, but here are some salt/brackish aquatic plants:
_Thalassia testudinum_ (Turtle grass); _Halodule beaudettei _(Shoalgrass); _Syringodium filiforme _(Manatee grass); _Ruppia maritima _(Widgeon grass); _Myriophyllum spicatum _(Water-milfoil - needs fresh water during rapid growth but tolerates up to 20 ppt); _Ceratophyllum demersum _(Coontail or Hornwort); _Halophila engelmannii _(Halophila)

For a good basic CO2, check the DIY forum unless you want pressurized.

-Dave


----------



## HX67 (Sep 24, 2009)

A recent thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/65931-freshwater-plants-saltwater-tank.html


----------

